# SSD APFS & Assistant Boot Camp



## Pratoune (5 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,

J'ai pu lire sur le forum quelques problèmes dûs à l'utilisation de l'assistant Boot Camp mais rien n'est similaire au mien. Je fais donc appel à vos compétences en vous remerciant par avance.

J'ai changé le disque dur interne HDD de mon MacBook Pro mi-2012, pour un SSD Crucial MX500 et réinstallé l'OS à partir d'une clé USB. J'ai également formaté mon nouveau SSD au format APFS avant l'installation de Catalina sur ce disque interne. Pas de problème de fonctionnement sur l'ordinateur et gain considérable d'utilisation.

Mon problème réside maintenant sur la création d'une partition ou volume, pour obtenir un dual boot afin d'installer Windows, nécessaire à l'utilisation de logiciel d'architecture et construction. Lors du lancement de l'assistant Boot Camp, après avoir cliqué sur "Continuer", j'obtiens le message suivant : _"Impossible de lire la partition Windows", "Assistant Boot Camp n’a pas pu vérifier si la partition Windows contenait une installation Windows. BitLocker est peut-être activé sur la partition. Si c’est le cas, désactivez BitLocker sur le disque avant de supprimer Boot Camp."_

J'ai désactivé Filevault et réitéré la commande, même problème. J'ai reformaté le SSD et réinstallé l'OS Catalina avec une clé USB, mais toujours le même message. J'ai essayé de partionner moi-même le disque, mais la manipulation a échoué. J'ai vu qu'il valait mieux créer un volume plutôt que de partionner mais cela implique qu'il reste en APFS. J'ai utilisé la fonction SOS sur l'ensemble des volumes, mais aucun problème n'apparait. J'ai installé Bit Locker Genius avant le second formatage, mais aucun disque ne parait bitlocké

Je vais suivre maintenant le tutoriel de Macomaniac afin de vous exposer mon Terminal via la commande "diskutil list"


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI NO NAME                 272.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:         Microsoft Reserved                         134.2 MB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         499.7 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s3
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh SSD           11.1 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 26.5 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                525.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh SSD - Données 5.8 GB     disk1s5
```

Merci de votre aide, en espérant vous relire.


```
2:         Microsoft Reserved                         134.2 MB   disk0s2
```
Ne serait-ce pas cette ligne de code qui empêche l'utilisation de Boot Camp ?
Sur les différentes discussions que je vois sur le forum et notamment les réponses de @macomaniac, je ne vois jamais cette ligne de code présente.
Merci.


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour *Pratoune*

Ton disque interne est mal configuré. Au lieu d'avoir l'actuel :

```
0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI NO NAME                 272.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:         Microsoft Reserved                         134.2 MB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         499.7 GB   disk0s3
```

tu devrais avoir le légitime :


```
0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     207.2 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         499.9 GB   disk0s2
```

comme tu peux le voir : il y a *2* erreurs. Une petite partition de type *Microsoft Reserved* qui ne devrait jamais précéder la partition *apfs* mais la suivre. Et une partition de type *EFI* corrompue > en ce que le volume de cette partition est un *NO NAME* au lieu d'être un *EFI* encore (cette partition dite : "partition-Système de l'*EFI*" sert au programme de boot primaire du Mac encore nommé *EFI*. Son volume est susceptible d'héberger des composants de prédémarrage de Windows en cas d'installation de cet OS. Avec l'actuel reformatage d'un volume *NO NAME* --> elle n'est pas opérationnelle.

as-tu effectué des manipulations à partir d'un programme d'installation démarré de Windows ?

Comme tu dis avoir une clé USB d'installation de Catalina > je te conseillerais de démarrer sur la clé > réinitialiser le disque interne > réinstaller proprement Catalina > avant de relancer ton opération Windows. As-tu des données personnelles à préserver ? Note que je peux te dire comment réinitialiser le disque interne > une fois que tu seras dans la session d'installation de la clé.


----------



## Pratoune (5 Septembre 2021)

Merci pour ta réponse, macomaniac.

En effet, je me servais de ce SSD dans un boitier externe, en ayant Windows dessus, en attendant d'effectuer le changement en disque dur interne.
Non je n'ai aucune donnée sur ce disque interne, je l'ai formaté à plusieurs reprises depuis l'utilitaire de disque via ⌘R avant d'installer Catalina avec la clé USB.
J'ai toujours mon ancien HDD dans un boitier externe, ainsi qu'une sauvegarde Time Machine sur un autre disque dur. J'attends de tout bien réparer avant de réintégrer les documents. Quelle action me conseilles-tu ?


----------



## macomaniac (5 Septembre 2021)

Tu branches ta clé USB d'installation de Catalina. Tu redémarres via "*alt*" sur le volume *Install macOS Catalina* de la clé --> ce qui ouvre une session d'installation analogue à celle d'une session de secours (4 *Utilitaires macOS*).

- soit tu lances l'Utilitaire de disque > tu presses la pastille : "*Présentation*" et tu coches : "*Afficher tous les appareils*" --> ce qui affiche le disque dur interne (et le *Conteneur apfs*). Tu sélectionnes le disque physique (1ère ligne affichée) > menu : "*Effacer*" > et tu choisis : schéma = *GUID* > format = *APFS* > nom = *Macintosh HD* et tu appliques.​​- soit tu lances le Terminal (barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Utilitaires* > Terminal). Tu passes la commande :​
```
diskutil eraseDisk apfs "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0
```

(*"Macintosh HD"* avec les *""*) qui effectue la même opération que décrite pour l'Utilitaire de disque. Simple affaire de préférences ici (mode graphique ou mode texte).

Une fois le disque remis d'aplomb --> tu lances l'option : "*Installer macOS*" => à destination de *Macintosh HD*.


----------



## Pratoune (5 Septembre 2021)

Effectivement tout semble être rentré dans l'ordre. 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         499.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +499.9 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  4.0 GB     disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 26.5 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                525.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            11.1 GB    disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *16.4 GB    disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS Install macOS Catalina  16.0 GB    disk2s1
```

Lors de différentes tentatives, je ne formatai pas la contener, mais les volumes en dessous c'est pourquoi j'ai du garder des résidus de windows.
Le volume EFI à l'air correct et le microsoft reserved a disparu.
Je teste l'assistant bootcam demain soir a fin de voir si le problème est résolu. Merci beaucoup


----------



## macomaniac (6 Septembre 2021)

En effet : tout est en ordre sur ton disque interne.

- mais regarde la configuration du disque de ta clé d'installation :​

```
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *16.4 GB    disk2
   1:                  Apple_HFS Install macOS Catalina  16.0 GB    disk2s1
```

*FDisk_partition_scheme* désigne une table de partition *MBR* (*M*aster_*B*oot_*R*ecord) = schéma Windows impropre pour un disque démarrable par Mac. Car la table de partition > inscrite sur les blocs de tête d'un disque (l'unique bloc n°*0* = 1er bloc pour une *MBR* > les blocs n° *1* > *33* pour une *GPT* = *G*UID_*P*artition_*T*able) --> décrit les partitions du disque selon un encodage déterminé. L'*EFI* du Mac (programme de boot primaire recelé dans une puce de la carte-mère) lit la table de partition d'un disque cible et en obtient l'adresse au volume dans lequel elle doit exécuter le démarreur de l'OS recelé. Elle requiert un encodage *GPT* dès lors qu'il s'agit d'un disque dont une partition porte un volume démarrable. C'est uniquement parce que l'*EFI* mise à jour par les nouvelles versions de macOS recèle une implémentation qui lui permet d'émuler à la volée dans le temps du boot une retraduction *GPT* d'une table *MBR* --> que ta clé mal configurée dans sa table de partition a pu se trouver démarrée. En résumé : c'est une erreur fréquente de ne prêter attention qu'au format d'un volume sur un disque > abstraction faite de la table de partition qui décrit logiquement cette partition et par là permet l'accès au volume.


----------



## Pratoune (11 Septembre 2021)

Merci @macomaniac . j'ai également reformater la clé usb d'installation à la racine sous le schéma table guid.
J'ai pu lancé l'assistant bootcam sans message d'erreur, et installer windows sans problèmème.
Merci pour votre aide et le temps pris à me répondre. tout ça dans des délais quasi immédiat.

Cordialement


----------



## macomaniac (11 Septembre 2021)

Content pour toi !


----------

